# Arnold Schwinn Majestic FS



## Fixedgear (Feb 24, 2018)

I just spotted this and thought I should share it. Looks to be a great bike. 
Anyone in the Seattle area?
<https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/d/pre-war-schwinn-majestic/6506300595.html>


----------



## John G04 (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jimbo79 (Feb 26, 2019)

How much was this bike selling for?  I just saw it a couple days ago. I know this post is a year old....  Hahah


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 26, 2019)

LOL that was one of those Permanent resident Craigslist ads.  Bike has been on for 
at least a couple of years....gotta wonder


----------

